# is there such thing as ddr or czech showlines?>



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

or ever sables and blacks in showlines?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The DDR and Czech lines are all working lines, so no, there are no DDR or Czech show lines.

Sables and blacks do pop up in show lines. Here are some older threads discussing this exact questions. The search engine is your friend. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/134003-black-german-show-line.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/123623-all-sables-bicolor-working-line.html


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, there are Czech show dogs--but they're just West German dogs imported and bred in the Czech Republic.

There were DDR show dogs--dogs who won at the East German Sieger Show. But they weren't really split off from the DDR working bloodlines.

Today's DDR bloodline dogs are somewhere in the middle--they're not bred just for sport or work and they're not bred just for conformation; they are certainly not bred to win in conformation competitions or to win in schutzhund competitions. They're bred for their correct conformation and dark pigment and big heads and for their unique type of temperament and real-life working ability. It's actually sort of amazing how the few DDR-type breeders in Germany have held onto the temperament, working, and physical traits that they valued in the dogs from the former DDR.


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks just curious would you say ddr dogs are less of a sport dog then czech dogs and west german? 

A person on another forum compared the temperment of ddr dogs to those of west german show lines


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The DDR did not split into 2 types - and that is why the DDR type dogs tend to have better conformation - and not the extreme crazy drive dogs seen more commonly in the WGR working lines...

Czech show dogs all go back to WGR show dogs within a few generations - but hey - so do the Czech working dogs!

Lee


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah thanks like you said the zchech working dogs are just specific ddr dogs that were taken and bred as border patrol dogs in the zcech so they became their own sub group

is the crazy drive seen in zcech dogs of today as well?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

DDR dogs are indeed less "sport" dogs--which does not mean that they can't *do* sport. Just that they are less specifically bred for sport training, which usually selects for high energy, snappy reflexes, high prey/ball drive, intense focus.

Czech (working) dogs today generally go back to some DDR dogs and West German working dogs (and some W.German show dogs too). I think the drive in the Czech dogs varies widely--I don't have enough recent experience with them, personally.


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks so what type3 of person would want to have a ddr line dog? Like for type of people are they usually suitable for ?


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

The drive in all dogs varies widely, so do the temperments and everything else. Go look at dogs, look at parents and look at prior litters, then get the dog you're looking for. there hasn't been a wall in Germany in over 30 years, being Czech doesn't mean it's a good working dog, and not all "west" german working line are "prey" monsters with crazy drive and intense focus. 

I think people sit on the interent and talk about this stuff because it's fun, not because it's real. Go look at dogs and see what they're doing. Then find the dog you want.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Oksana (GSD07?) on this board has DDR dogs and seems very knowledgeable as far as living with and training that type of dog and how they differ from others.

The few I have seen have all been drop-dead gorgeous dogs, have been slower to mature as far as their drives coming out (not doing a lot of protection work early on, not getting this fancy heads-up heeling by 8months old, etc), have higher suspicion, and seem more handler soft at least until they are 2-3 years old. I have never owned one and don't really plan on it so that is just my anecdotal evidence having observed a few at Schutzhund training.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, Lies! :blush: I still have so much to learn about dogs and DDR that it's hard to imagine . Generally speaking, I think, the owner of a DDR dog has to be able to live with a very strong willed thinking dog that is not a social butterfly. He has to respect his dog, trust his dog, and be there for his dog at all times. Then the dog will do the same for the owner. 

The owner also has to raise the slow maturing puppy right without rushing, and pushing hard, and breaking their puppy's spirit.

I wrote this and it seems like it applies to any line GSD.:crazy:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

crackem said:


> The drive in all dogs varies widely, so do the temperments and everything else. Go look at dogs, look at parents and look at prior litters, then get the dog you're looking for. there hasn't been a wall in Germany in over 30 years, being Czech doesn't mean it's a good working dog, and not all "west" german working line are "prey" monsters with crazy drive and intense focus.
> 
> I think people sit on the interent and talk about this stuff because it's fun, not because it's real. Go look at dogs and see what they're doing. Then find the dog you want.


Great comment. We can make all sorts of generalizations, but the individual dog is going to be far more relevant than the tendencies of the bloodlines behind him.

And in case my comments implied otherwise, I *like* my dogs bred for sport--in general, they make awesome active pets who excel at activities such as SAR, agility, obedience training, or schutzhund. 

But different dogs suit different people. The neat thing, IMO, is the flexibility and versatility of the GSD


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

blackhorn i just wanted to say you have some beautiful amazing dogs i love how you talk about each puppy personality on your site you seem like an awsome breeder  wish there were more like you


----------

